# Thumbtack question



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey guys, I have a forum question. What is the thumbtack symbol next to a post title mean? Every month I have such a hard time finding my own thread that I have been posting on for 16 years now on tenor mouthpiece reviews.









Tenor Mouthpiece Website


Hey Everyone, New website is www.neffmusic.com I just got a piece back from Ed Zentera and decided to put a recording on there. I'm always trying different pieces so I figured I'd see if this might help any of you out there who are like me. I have 8 tenor piece right now and am trying to...




www.saxontheweb.net





Is there a way to make this more easily findable? Does the thumbtack symbol do that as I see those threads at the top the lists for the most part. Is this doable? I have a thread for alto sax and soprano sax mouthpiece reviews but I can't find those threads at the moment also. Just thought I would ask. Thanks, Steve


----------



## mijderf (Jan 4, 2016)

You can always "bookmark" those posts. Go the the three dots to the right of your avatar. Click a FAQ, and scroll down until you find, "How to Save (Bookmark) Threads or Posts", and follow the directions.


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

You tried the bookmark icon at the bottom? Usually pinned posts on a forum are set by mods to keep a topic at the top of the category for everyone. It’s not a means of setting your own viewing preferences.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks guys! The bookmark option does what I need it to and is easy to use. I never even noticed that before.....Appreciate the quick answers. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Haha! For example, I just searched for the alto mouthpiece review clips thread for 10 minutes and could not find it. I had to go to google, then search for it to find it. Nevertheless, they are all bookmarked now so I don't have to waste time trying to find them anymore. Thanks again!


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

Zasterz said:


> Usually pinned posts on a forum are set by mods to keep a topic at the top of the category for everyone. It’s not a means of setting your own viewing preferences.


Pre site revision aka “Sticky”.


----------

